# Merrick dog food , groomer gettin some this week...



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Ladies ,


quick question for you all my groomers is receiving Merrick dog food this week she is the only one who will be selling it in my city , looked it up anyone try this the cans look so deliciousssss!! please tell me your opinions on this food so many to choose from i was thinking lamb or chicken ???????


Anna xo


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Ana! I just saw some at one of the pet stores, here in town(can't remember which one) when I was looking for the food that my new puppy's breeder fed him. Is it new?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

It is not necissarily a bad food. I have tried it in the past and Rocky did not like it. I believe it was recently purchased by a large company, and that often, ( not always) means a downgrade in quality. I would prefer not to feed it. Here is an article on the subject, as always, take this with a grain of salt and do what works best with your pups!

Merrick Pet Food Purchases Castor & Pollux


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

So how about orijen she is getting that one too???


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> So how about orijen she is getting that one too???


Orijen has great ingredients, many here feel like the protien is too high. I do like Orijen and Acana, and I feel like Orijen is great for performance dogs but I also feel like, for the price, there are many choices out there that are just as good, if not better.

Here, Fromm is cheaper, and it's my favorite brand, but you'd want to look it over as it has several ingredients which all dogs may not do well with. I also like:

Freshpet
Redbarn
Blue Buffalo
Now!
Ziwi Peak
Pinnacle

There is also honest kitchen and sojos which are dehydrated like formulas.

If we're going to pick a dog food based on company and research I would also add Hill's Science Diet to the list and Royal Canine....  but that could start some crazy debates hehe.

Honestly if Fromm came out with a recall or I found out they were getting ingredients from China, at this point I would probably start home cooking. There are several good dog foods out there, you just have to find the one that is gunna work for you.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

We are currently on Caloifornia Natural lamb grain free but , been almost 1 week we are getting finicky with this one but i truly believe that she is just plain spoiled because we had guest over the weekend and theyb were giving her little pieces of cheese , pieces of chicken , bread etc.......i dont lie it and try to let guest know but cannot get into argument over it plus it was my hubby family from ottawa he had not seen for 2 years  guess we will have to put the food down 20 minutes pick up back to basics and be strong and patient ! Im honesrtly thinking of home cooking myself sick and tired of these episodes but im worried she will not get what she needs , i purchased some vitamins online spectrin from natura when i get them i will try home cooking and add her multivitamoin in once a day ......

Anna xo


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I bought Merricks recently and both dogs liked it..


----------

